# Need Help with VW Phaeton Airbag and Clockspring replacement. Also, where is the airbag module exactly located?



## Tristenn1011 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello everybody on the forum, I have a problem. My 05 Phaeton 4 seater was wrecked a while back and everything has been replaced except my local bodyshop can not get the steering wheel off to replace the clockspring/airbag. Is there a trick in getting it off and or what exactly has to come off to replace these 2 things. My bodyshop thinks that it might all be one piece but I thought that most are held on by one large bolt. I also need to know exactly where my airbag module is located as well. Any feedback would be much appreciated especially ASAP. Thankyou in advance


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

Airbag control module is located on the floor,center, in front of the center console.

The airbag needs to be removed from the steering wheel in order to remove the steering wheel. The airbag is released by locking springs released from the backside using a screw driver.


----------



## Ed LeBlanc (Nov 7, 2012)

*does anyone show how to remove back seats, airbag module (can it be reset without removing?)*

I need to pull the rear seats to get to the rear seat belts for replacements. 
Do I need to pull airbag module and replace it or is it resetable?
Oh...one more thing...are airbag sensors reusable on the Phaeton?


----------

